# Best way to print onto sublimated fabric



## Snapdog (Oct 31, 2011)

I have sublimated jerseys that need sponsors printed onto pretty much the entire shirt. The sublimation is solid on the body. Can you tell me the best way to print? I thought plastisol transfers would be the ticket but have been told it won't work. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Who told you that wouldn't work? So your jerseys are 100%poly and have been sublimated ..what do you mean by solid on the body?...an all over print? You should still be able to print plastisol over the design without a problem since the sublimation is a dye...anyone? SKD?


----------



## Snapdog (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess won't work was a little extremem - they said they do not guarantee their plastisol transfers when printing over sublimated material. The main body I need to print on is a solid dark blue (there's a design on the outside of that but the body is solid - hopefully that makes sense). I would love to make it straight-forward and use the plastisol prints but am worried the dye will migrate.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Dye migration should not be a problem if done properly... I'm assuming here you don't print but use transfers? I would just print over using a poly ink. Maybe there is a printer locally you could just sub out printing the sponsors on it?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Snapdog said:


> I guess won't work was a little extremem - they said they do not guarantee their plastisol transfers when printing over sublimated material. The main body I need to print on is a solid dark blue (there's a design on the outside of that but the body is solid - hopefully that makes sense). I would love to make it straight-forward and use the plastisol prints but am worried the dye will migrate.


Here is a jersey I printed with plastisol a year ago....

No bleed.....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Snapdog said:


> they said they do not guarantee their plastisol transfers when printing over sublimated material.



It shouldn't be an issue. that's done all the time. Test one and see.


----------

